# Callie and Puffy!



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I told the story of Callie and Puffy on the Cat Tales board, but here are some pics. 
Puffy's the fat Torbie, and Callie's the calico loafing on some tissue paper. lol


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Very pretty girls.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

You have two very beautiful cats.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks! :-o I agree. hehe


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Such sweet and contented-looking cats! Beautiful girls.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Lovely girls.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL, I love how her body perfectly fits on top of the tissue paper! So funny. They are both so beautiful. Puffy looks like a character!


----------

